# flounder question



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am new to floundering ,early this morning i saw a lot of beds and several small fish.my question is do the bigger flounder move out just before daylight or is it a tidal thing i know it was high tide at around 4 or 5 this morning


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it's more of a tidal thing . Once the tide starts out they get to deeper water .


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

that is what I thought but was not sure


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, mostly tidal.. I've seen them laying right up on the bank at 11am before. But with this heat, look for them to be under the shades of bridges, tressles, docks, piers and deeper water. Of course you'll need to use a rod/reel using a jig or live minnows or shrimp. 
g/l


----------

